# Fragen zur sicher begrenzten Geschwindigkeit SLS



## Xplosion (21 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

wir bauen bei uns in der Firma desöfteren Maschinen um. Kann zwar soweit die Anlagen umbauen, FU´s und SPS programmieren. Allerdings fehlt mir viel Wissen zum Thema Sicherheitstechnik.

Vor kurzen war ein Vertreter einer Firma für Sicherheitssysteme im Haus und hat uns mal ein bisschen aufgeklärt und auch die Firma besichtigt.
Hab dann immer mehr festgestellt, dass wir doch sehr unsichere Maschinen haben und auch nach dem Modernisieren die Sicherheit genauso grenzwertig ist.

Da zur Zeit ein größerer Umbau an einer Maschine stattfindet (komplette Erneuerung der Elektrik wie Motoren, Schaltschrank, FU´s) ist das unser Pilotprojekt geworden.

Ich kann jetzt nicht von einen Tag auf den anderen alles richtig dokumentieren und ausführen. Aber es muss jetzt zumindest mal begonnen werden.
Deswegen möchte ich zumindest mal die Sicherheitseinrichtungen richtig ausführen, auch wenn es noch an Dokumentationen usw. fehlt.

Bin gelernter Elektriker und mache gerade ein Fernstudium zum staatlich geprüften Techniker. Die Kenntnisse für SPS u. FU-Programmierung + Visualisierungen zu erstellen habe ich mir die letzten Jahre selbst im Betrieb erarbeitet.

Falls ein Unfall jemals passieren sollte, ist natürlich auch noch fraglich, wer da alles mit "drinhängt". Davon werden wahrscheinlich mehrere betroffen sein. 
Aber egal, mir geht es nicht darum, nicht schuld zu sein wenn was passiert, sondern mit guten Gewissen zukünftig Maschinen umzubauen.
Für die eigene Absicherung müsste ich erstmal auf Schulungen gehen und lernen, wie ich Maschinen sicherheitstechnisch korrekt bewerte und umbaue + Dokumentationen.


Aber nun zur Sicherheitstechnik der Maschine:

Wir haben mit dem Vertreter erstmal eine Risikobewertung gemacht (nur mündlich). 

Ergebnis:

- Eine Drehbewegung hat Performancelevel E
- Zwei Bewegungen haben Performancelevel D

Bei der Drehbewegung mit Performancelevel E muss ein Einrichtbetrieb mit offener Schutztüre gefahren werden. Unklar ist mir zur Zeit, wie ich eine sichere begrenze Geschwindigkeit nach PLe ausführen kann.

Die Frequenzumrichter haben alle nur STO, es gibt leider keine SLS-Funktion. Somit muss ich anscheinend mit Drehgebern eine sichere Drehzahlüberwachung ausführen.

Aber wie erreiche ich PLe? 

Es wird eine Sicherheits-SPS verwendet. Brauche ich um PLe zu erreichen dann 2 Sicherheitsdrehgeber oder gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Es muss zum einen der sichere Stillstand festgestellt werden und zum anderen im Einrichtbetrieb mit Zustimmtaster eine sicher begrenzte Geschwindigkeit gefahren werden.


Könnt ihr mir dazu Informationen geben?


----------



## Tommi (21 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

für's Erste dieser Link.

Gruß
Tommi

http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/rep_0713.pdf


----------



## soundmachine123 (22 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
falls neue Umrichter angeschafft werden sollen, so ist der G120 von Siemens als F Variante empfehlenswert.
Hier geht in Sonderfällen sogar SLS OHNE Geber.


----------



## Sinix (22 Oktober 2013)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Es wird eine Sicherheits-SPS verwendet. Brauche ich um PLe zu erreichen dann 2 Sicherheitsdrehgeber oder gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten?



Ja, da musst du aber andere geeignete FU's einsetzen, die SLS und Sicherheitstechnik können, z.B. Siemens Sinamics S120. Der Zustimmtaster muss auch über die Sicherheits-SPS eingefangen werden und den erforderlichen Anforderungen (PLe?) genügen.

MfG MK


----------



## Xplosion (22 Oktober 2013)

Ich habe Lenze-FU´s im Einsatz. Diese gibt es nur mit STO. Kann den Hersteller leider nicht mehr wechseln.


----------



## rolandh (29 Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Bei Lenze gibt es das SM 301 Modul für 9400 Regler, mit welchen SLS und andere Sicherheitsfunktionen realisiert werden können.

Siehe 
http://www.lenze.com/de-at/produkte/sicherheitstechnik/
und Google lenze SM301


----------

